# Don't buy parts from Autopartsonlinecanada.com



## bing888 (Dec 14, 2005)

Don't buy parts from " Autopartsonlinecanada.com ", I bought a control arm with ball joint for $74 CAD, but they send me a defective part (ball joint rubber cover has tear), and it will take long time to return, I am still waiting for a Return Authorization Number to return the part, I received part two weeks ago. After the part been returned, there are minimum 4 weeks to get $ back.


----------



## claudiusmaximas (Jun 23, 2007)

was that the site where they were selling an 00-01 MAF sensor for 700$ lol?


----------



## bikeman (Dec 26, 2006)

*Cheap of makes.*

I too bought an upper control arm from autopartsonlinecanada ($90+tax), it lasted less then a year, crappy Chinese parts. I regret now not getting the original from the dealer, it would have cost me at the time about $140 + tax but I wouldn't be doing it again, where's the savings now?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I get a lot of stuff from Rockauto.com. Prices are great and I have my parts within 5 business days or less after I order them. I have had a couple of incidents where I had to return parts (not due to their fault) and it was a breeze! Just brought up the order online and clicked on the parts I needed to return. I printed out the return address which got attached to the box and went back and inserted the tracking number after I shipped the box. When it comes to control arms, I usually go with Dorman. Only problem I've had with them is once when I ordered "closeout" struts for an 85 Trans Am. The parts were ten years old; one was bad right out of the box and the other was a wrong part number. They did take them back and paid for the shipping, so I have no complaints.


----------

